# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم ORT-JTAG تحديثات :  ORT JTAG - Samsung GT-S5253 Repair Boot

## 4gsmmaroc

ORT - JTAG UPDATE [22 JUN 2012]  Description :   *Samsung GT-S5253 Repair Dead Boot*Release Notes:   Samsung GT-S5253 Repair FileSamsung GT-S5253 JTAG PinoutsRepairing Samsung GT-S5253  Make JTAG ConnectionsConnect Battery and USB CableDownload Repair File "GT-S5253.ort"Place it in "phones" folderStart الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Latest VersionSelect Model -> Auto Model | Auto Model Click ScanGo to One Button Repair TABSelect Samsung -> GT-S5253Click RepairYour Phone is Successfully RepairedHow to Flash Samsung GT-S5253  Download Mode Reconnect BatteryPress and Hold "Volume down" + "Camera" + "Power On" Keys simultaneously Connect USB CableEmergency Mode Reconnect BatteryPress and hold "Vol+"+"Call"+"Power On" keys simultaneously Connect USB Cable *What's News in the Forum :* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]ORT Team News and Blog :   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]ORT-JTAG - _The Real JTAG'gers_ الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

